# Hype Era



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm pretty stoked on this. Maybe I'm a little biased because I know some of the guys who got parts in this but basically it is a season-long project showcasing some (most?) of the best urban/street riders in Michigan.

97856070


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I love amateur videos like this. You get to see a lot of very raw talent before the polish of professional riding sets it.

The only thing I don't like about almost every amateur video is the music choice. It almost always sucks and completely screws with the mood of the video.

Apparently fucking bitches is part of snowboarding now. :dunno:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

binarypie said:


> Apparently fucking bitches is part of snowboarding now. :dunno:


When was it _not_?


----------

